# "The selected item could not be opened. If you purchased this..."



## kingcobra123 (Jan 10, 2011)

Alright, so often times I read PDF's on my Kindle 3 and all was well. So I uploaded another PDF and got this error:

"The selected item could not be opened. If you purchased this item from Amazon, delete this item and redownload it from Archived Items"

..thought to myself, "okay, maybe this PDF is corrupt", so I deleted it, I go to read some other PDF's I had and I got the error for ALL OF THEM, even ones that have been working fine before. However things like the dictionary, games, and "my clippings" open fine, all these other books dont even though they've worked before.

What's going on?


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

I'd start with a restart, and see if that helps. Home...Menu...Settings...Menu (again)...Restart.

Let us know if that doesn't solve it.


----------



## kingcobra123 (Jan 10, 2011)

WORKED!!!  

Even the pdf I uploaded and thought was corrupt

Thanks


----------

